# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد نمرات ترمیم شده

## mpaarshin

سلام دوستان خوبین؟

سوالم از بچه هایی که ترمیم کردن 
آیا نمرات ترمیم شدتون که خرداد دادین تو سایت دیپکد قرار گرفتن؟ و بعد از اونجا به سازمان سنجش فرستاده میشه؟ جای نمرات قبلی اومده؟ کلا چه اتفاقی واسشون افتاده؟

----------


## edris.sanandaj

تو سایت تغییر کرده
تو کارت ورود به جلسه کنکورم تغییر کرده بود

----------


## amirhosseinR

> تو سایت تغییر کرده
> تو کارت ورود به جلسه کنکورم تغییر کرده بود


برای من که تغییر نکرده

----------


## mpaarshin

> برای من که تغییر نکرده


تو سایت دیپکد هم تغییر نکرده؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

> تو سایت دیپکد هم تغییر نکرده؟


موقع دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه نه...
ولی  الان رفتم درستش کردن.....
واقعاهم ظلم بود اگه ثبت نمیشد....من سر همین قضیه که ترمیم سوم و امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی و جامع سنجش و گزینه دو همشون باهم بودن دو هفته هرروز بدون استثناء داشتم امتحان نهایی میدادم یه جمعه تعطیل بودم که اونم آزمون جامع داشتم.........یعنی همه بچه تو کتابخونه منو میدیدن انگار اینایی که حکم اعدامشون صادر شده رو دیدن یه جوری سعی میکردن بهم امید بدن.....تو این مدت مثه *** کثیف شدم ولی وقت حموم رفتنم نداشتم.....

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

الان  دیپلم جدید بهتون میدن؟

----------

